# 2008 Bowtech Airborne series bows and Diamond Marquis, PICS!



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

The 101:


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

the Diamond Marquis


----------



## bowkid64 (Sep 13, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## coop1212 (Aug 17, 2006)

one 101 please when will they be in stores


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Which models are being discontinued?


----------



## ZA206 (Oct 28, 2004)

Big pictures!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!

-ZA


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Very Cool*

Looking bows!

Thanks Matt


----------



## Luckiduc13 (Nov 1, 2004)

Now is the 82 or the 101 faster?


----------



## bowkid64 (Sep 13, 2007)

the 82nd appears to have a shorter brace height, my guess is its the faster of the two.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

Matt/PA-is-the-man!!!!


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

really want that "Diamond Marquis" :darkbeer: 

Realtree HD grey looks sweet 

thanks for pics...


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Recordkeeper said:


> Which models are being discontinued?


I would like to know that!!! May need to get another Connie in a hurry.

I like the look of 101st & 82nd but not sure about that string supressor.

The bows are named after a lot of brave men which fits well in the Tribute theme.


----------



## COarcher05 (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice looking bow. i cant wait to shoot them. Just wish they didnt have the roller and the string stop on them. 

Anyone know if the 08 Allegiance is going to have them, I hope not.


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

From the looks of it on the General, you can take the suppressor off.


----------



## ChuckDU77 (Apr 3, 2006)

I wish they were center-pivot.


----------



## dartonkid (Sep 26, 2005)

awesome 101 looks sweet


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

so did they get rid of the vibra-blocks on the limbs?? i dont see any on the Airborne bows. looks like a sweet bow that i will have to look in to


----------



## Segundo (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought that I wouldn't need or even want a new bow, but now I have found a need for a back up or even double back up.
There is so many good bows around and so little money to buy them.:sad::sad:
Well, I have my Black Mamba X1.  :darkbeer:


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

*Agree*

I like the looks of all the bows except for the roller gaurd / STS, it looks cheap. I think they should have kept the cable slide bar (in Camo) and done a different type STS.


----------



## Texbama (Sep 18, 2003)

Can anyone enlarge the two pictures of the bowtechs like the diamond without distorting the picture. I have tried but the images are distorted.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Airborne and General*

What is the standard camo pattern. Picture looks like HD Green. Look's like way too much green for the new AP(thought that was the standard).


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

anybody have the prices for the Airborne bows and the Marquis???


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

HD green is standard.


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

djmaxwe said:


> I like the looks of all the bows except for the roller gaurd / STS, it looks cheap. I think they should have kept the cable slide bar (in Camo) and done a different type STS.


Or Maybe convert to a Shoot-Thru System?????:wink:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

anyone know if BT re-designed the Limb-Pockets on the Airborne's ???

looks like it, hard to tell by pics ...


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Where do I jump on board. I'll take an 82nd please :darkbeer:


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

I wonder how fast a 50 lb. 82nd would shoot?


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*looks sweet*

i will have to try it out for sure


still got an ugly cable guard, but the rest is beautiful compared to the commander i have now.


Joe


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

Marquis used to be in the orginal Diamond line up (circa 1999) -- it had a carbon riser and dual cams with recurved limbs, if I recall correctly.

Nice name for a bow.


----------



## Will K (Aug 16, 2005)

*Wow*

I really want to shoot the 101, 82 and general... Maybe the marquis as well

The 82 and 101 look a lot like a Iron Mace to me... but the cams look a little steeper. Pretty bows... 

I am very excited to shoot em


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

wow awesome bows i am drooling over the marquis right about now


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Limey said:


> The bows are named after a lot of brave men which fits well in the Tribute theme.


Oh, for sure...:thumb: nice bows. In 08 I'm going to have to rethink my next bow with all these new ones coming out.:embara:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Which models are being discontinued?




The Tribute.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

Ethan said:


> anybody have the prices for the Airborne bows and the Marquis???


??


----------



## desertgrowler (Jul 19, 2006)

I think that Marquis is a beaut! Great lines!
Obviously the Airbourne's will be preformers, look good!


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

Its a shame that they had to put that ugle roller guard and string supresser on them, other than that they look awesome.


----------



## buckfever1969 (Mar 16, 2007)

Has anyone know what draw length will be offered.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Matt/PA-is-the-man!!!!


Yeah, what Paul said:cool2:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

olehemlock said:


> Yeah, what Paul said:cool2:




Uhheeemmm...I had the pictures sent to him to post because I'm the road and with a very slow connection...:tongue::wink:


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

You coulda had them sent to me and I woulda posted them in a proper size rather than in the mini-bow format. :tongue:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

bowsmith said:


> You coulda had them sent to me and I woulda posted them in a proper size rather than in the mini-bow format. :tongue:



I don't have your e-mail address memorized...I had to tell it over the phone...:wink:


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

teaser pics of the Airborne, are just about temptin' enough 


cant wait to see a larger/detailed: BT Airborne "Official Image" pic :darkbeer:

soon ???


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

*All I know is, I'm going to pull the rip-cord on one of those 82nd airbourne's*:smile_red_bike:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Hi Bowtech guys,

your new bows look good.

Good luck this year. :thumb:

I really dig the roller guard.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

Sweeeeet!!!!!!

I am not sure why they did not drop the Alli, Longer A2A, more speed, looks like the 101 has it all. Only questions, smoothness, noise, shock??? If they shoot like I think they will, going to be a slow year for the Alli.

As far as roller guard, I like it, the suppressor is different, but it is supposed to be better. Who cares what it looks like. Not like it has to match your purse....(Joke)....You get the stabilizer, rest, and quiver on there, it won't even be noticeable.

Personally, Mossy Oak Obs rules, but you can still get it.

Thanks for the pics, U D MAN


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

Airbornes look nice. I'll definitely give the 101 a test drive this year. The new roller guard/string stopper is ugly as sin, but if it shoots well I can live with it.


----------



## Tommy2993 (Oct 18, 2005)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> Uhheeemmm...I had the pictures sent to him to post because I'm the road and with a very slow connection...:tongue::wink:


You the man too!


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Ethan said:


> anybody have the prices for the Airborne bows and the Marquis???


Airborne is $829 MSRP

Marquis is $699 MSRP

Joey


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

This may have been posted already, but what are the specs on the Marquis?


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

joeyb said:


> Airborne is $829 MSRP
> 
> Marquis is $699 MSRP
> 
> Joey


man 829 is a little ridicoulos for a bow i think i hope they dont sell for that much


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Are there any changes to the Guardian at all for 08 ?

FF


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I like the bow but am sure not crazy about the price... I would like to take the 82nd for a ride!!!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

or that price and the roller gaurd i don't know if i will be shooting bowtech this year. it would be nice if they made a cable slide adapter for these bows(hint hint) then i think i may have to take one home. i had mixed emotions on the general and marquis for i shot them both already. i can feel the string rolling through the roller gaurd which i was not fond of and have mixed thoughts on the draw cycle of the general. overall the two bows shot very nice. a little vibration in the marquis but it was a fast shooting bow for a single cam. if i remember right the birth certificate said 314. but don't quote me on that number. remember that is also at a 29 inch draw.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

joeyb said:


> Airborne is $829 MSRP
> 
> 
> 
> Joey


Well...that ain't happening. I hope that's wrong.


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Paul S. said:


> Well...that ain't happening. I hope that's wrong.


MAP is $769 for both models (Minimum Advertised Price)
MSRP is $829

The Diamond Marquis MSRP is $749 with MAP of $699

Joey


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Khunter said:


> This may have been posted already, but what are the specs on the Marquis?



Diamond Marquis:

Brace Height: 6 7/8
Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70
Draw length: 26-30
A to A: 34 1/2
IBO Speed: 316-324
Let-off: 65%-75%

Joey


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

COarcher05 said:


> Nice looking bow. i cant wait to shoot them. Just wish they didnt have the roller and the string stop on them.
> 
> Anyone know if the 08 Allegiance is going to have them, I hope not.


The 2008 Allegiance and Equalizer remain unchanged except HD Green Camo. It is hard to improve on perfection:wink:.

Joey


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

buckfever1969 said:


> Has anyone know what draw length will be offered.



Airborne 82: 26 1/2 - 30 1/2
Airborne 101: 27 1/2 - 31 1/2
Marquis: 26-30

Joey


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*shipping options, configurations*

When the Airborne's start shipping, will they all be shipped as 29" drw again like previous model's have started doing?

Do they use the exact same smooth/speed Mod's are ready on current model's.

My reason for asking is, if I want too pick up a 28" from my dealer when the first shipments hit, will I be able to find 28" and speed mod's readily available.


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

joeyb said:


> Diamond Marquis:
> 
> Brace Height: 6 7/8
> Draw Weight: 50, 60, 70
> ...


Thank you,


I like the dimensions of the 101st, I will reserve comment about it until I shoot one. I didn't like the Guardian last year until I shot one, now I own one. I really think its hard to judge a bow by the picture.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Anyone any info on the 08 Constitution......please!!!!


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

is it just me or does those airborne series looke a lot like the Elite series? i could be wrong but man it seems like a really close match to me.


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Khunter said:


> Thank you,
> 
> 
> I like the dimensions of the 101st, I will reserve comment about it until I shoot one. I didn't like the Guardian last year until I shot one, now I own one. I really think its hard to judge a bow by the picture.


You are right! I like the looks of the Marquis and 101st Airborne but I also want to shoot them both. Our shop should have the Marquis within a week or so but I was told the 101st and 82nd won't be shipping until early November. 2008 looks like another great year for archery!

Joey


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

what about an 08 constiution


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2005)

from what i read on a thread by crackers, is that the constitution did not change.


----------



## steve_T (Mar 11, 2007)

anyone got a pis of the diamond Roc.


----------



## jnwaco (Aug 1, 2007)

What about the 08 Equalizer?


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Airborne 82 on order*

Officially ordered. Told approx. 11/7 shipping


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

archerykid12 said:


> man 829 is a little ridicoulos for a bow i think i hope they dont sell for that much


But still a deal compared to another bow that sold for 1000. I bet they go for about 720 if there current pricing continues.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

so i have to pay €543 for one of them new. sweet


----------



## Oxymoron (Sep 15, 2007)

Irishrobin said:


> so i have to pay €543 for one of them new. sweet


If you order them from an American dealer and don't pay postage and import taxes, that is.

European pro shops will probably sell them for 799 Euros.


----------



## lefty9000 (Mar 30, 2006)

*08' Constitution*

Hey Limey, the BowTech rep told me that the only change to the Connie would be a different cam. They have no plans to rid themselves of the Connie just yet. Good thing, I need a new one.


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

BowTech_Shooter said:


> The Tribute.


the tribute has been DQ'ED?


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

preyquester said:


> the tribute has been DQ'ED?


Yep.


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

buckfever1969 said:


> Has anyone know what draw length will be offered.


I know the 101 will go down to 27 1/2 and the 82nd will go down to 26 1/2. They just will not go down far enough for us little gals.:sad: Can't remember what the General will go down to.


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

you guys are killing me with these tiny pictures!!


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

Oxymoron said:


> If you order them from an American dealer and don't pay postage and import taxes, that is.
> 
> European pro shops will probably sell them for 799 Euros.


there an easy way of getting round import tax  . last time i ordered a bow from america it was about 60 euro postage .


----------



## alphach64 (Aug 15, 2007)

*Cant Wait*

Cant Wait to test fire one- When do they hit the stores


----------



## Archer 117 (Dec 5, 2006)

djmaxwe said:


> I like the looks of all the bows except for the roller gaurd / STS, it looks cheap. I think they should have kept the cable slide bar (in Camo) and done a different type STS.


I disagree. I like the look and design. Looks to be just as functional with less weight and less clutter. Kudos Bowtech :wink:


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Archer 117 said:


> I disagree. I like the look and design. Looks to be just as functional with less weight and less clutter. Kudos Bowtech :wink:


I agree

Honestly (search my posts) i ragged on the sting supressor/cable guard a ton before i saw it. If you shoot one and actually see it, it doesnt look near as bad in person.

I was actually pleasantly suprised at how good the cable guard looked.

Joe


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

*marquis*

I don't know if I spelled the name right, but I got one in the shop the other day and it looks sweet! Very consistent draw throughout the cycle and the birth certificate said 314 @ 29" - 71# - 350gr. arrow!


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

*Left hand*

May I ask what the lead time will be this year for Left Hand models? I haven't even begun shooting my Commander yet because it took so long to get last year (ordered in Nov. received in May). I hope the delivery is much less this year.


----------



## agr697 (Nov 28, 2006)

squeekieslayer said:


> I agree
> 
> Honestly (search my posts) i ragged on the sting supressor/cable guard a ton before i saw it. If you shoot one and actually see it, it doesnt look near as bad in person.
> 
> ...


Absolutely true it looks cheap on the photo, and looks like and after thought, till you see the design. The string supressor works extremely well on the General and looks good too, dont knock it till you try it


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

bowhntr said:


> May I ask what the lead time will be this year for Left Hand models? I haven't even begun shooting my Commander yet because it took so long to get last year (ordered in Nov. received in May). I hope the delivery is much less this year.


From the reports I have gotten they have some of the '08 LH bows in in stock now!!!!


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> From the reports I have gotten they have some of the '08 LH bows in in stock now!!!!


Come on now......


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

Tax Lawyer said:


> Come on now......


I know but it is true. you can have a '08 General (70lbs only right now) in as little as a week!!!!

Better order now:wink:

Junkie


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

i am not all that impressed after the 2007 year bows that came out,,, These are just bread and butter bows as far as Im concerned,, Nothing innovative,, Nothing much faster then what they already had,,,


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

bowjunkie said:


> I know but it is true. you can have a '08 General (70lbs only right now) in as little as a week!!!!
> 
> Better order now:wink:
> 
> Junkie


I just bought an apt and a new 4 wheeler....so only one bow this year. And, I cannot pass up that 101. :darkbeer:


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*What?*



Takeum said:


> i am not all that impressed after the 2007 year bows that came out,,, These are just bread and butter bows as far as Im concerned,, Nothing innovative,, Nothing much faster then what they already had,,,


Are you serious? I think they look sweet. I would trade my elite for an airborne in a second... Bowtech is by far the most innovative.
The roller supressor design is new. The speed is up. New Cams. What hasn't changed? Get real.


----------



## Big Time Hunter (Jun 4, 2005)

*2009 will*

be the year for the next big thing from Bowtech. After all it will be their ten year anniversary. 

Anyone have any idea what the target colors will be this year? 

B T H


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Big Time Hunter said:


> Anyone have any idea what the target colors will be this year?
> 
> B T H


If you look under the General section for a post by Crackers, "things are cool at BT" you will get pics of the 3 comp colors.

macatac


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

i know this, my new marquis is awesome !!! shoots great!!!!


----------



## Gatorjaw (Sep 25, 2005)

Awesome!! One new bow would have been great. Several new ones is above and beyond most bow companies. Leave it up to bowtech to raise the bar in the archery besiness. Refuse to follow!!!:wink:


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

Takeum said:


> i am not all that impressed after the 2007 year bows that came out,,, These are just bread and butter bows as far as Im concerned,, Nothing innovative,, Nothing much faster then what they already had,,,


Do you say this with a little green (oopps I mean black) envy goin on?

A little envious are you?

I think you have a bad case of envy.

Is it P.... envy or B...... envy?


O well, not to worry, just think the 82nd will shoot the same as an envy-and-speed mods with its SMOOTH mods installed! and 200 bucks cheaper! No wonder they named it the envy!


----------



## chadvone (May 7, 2007)

Read this twice and I am still missing the specs on the 101 and 82. Also do they have the peg in the cam for drawstop?


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

*specs*

Airborne 82 

6 1/8 BH
DL 26.5-30.5
A T A 36.5
wght 4.2 lbs
IBO speed mod: 342-350
IBO smooth mod 330-338 

Airborne 101

7 1/4 BH
DL 27.5-31.5
A T A 36.25
wght 4.2 lbs
IBO speed mod 332-340
IBO smooth mod 320-328


Don't know about the draw stop yet.


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

*wow*



treehugger35 said:


> Do you say this with a little green (oopps I mean black) envy goin on?
> 
> A little envious are you?
> 
> ...


you used the word envy 7 times in one post


----------



## muzzyman88 (Jan 27, 2004)

I really like the new bows. Seems they are really kicking things up a notch. However, is it just me, or do they really resemble a few of the High Country bows?

Either way, I love what they've done. I'm by no means in the market for a new one this year, but I can't wait to shoot them.


----------



## Archery-Addiction (Nov 1, 2005)

muzzyman88 said:


> I really like the new bows. Seems they are really kicking things up a notch. However, is it just me, or do they really resemble a few of the High Country bows?
> 
> Either way, I love what they've done. I'm by no means in the market for a new one this year, but I can't wait to shoot them.


haha, I think you have the whole high country thing backwards.


----------



## muzzyman88 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm, that may be, but doesn't the Iron Mace already have the roller guard and very similar looking cams?


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

500 fps said:


> Airborne 82
> 
> 6 1/8 BH
> DL 26.5-30.5
> ...



man that 101st fits me like a glove


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

I think you're right. Try one on at a dealer near you. :teeth:

I haven't had the chance to shoot an 08 yet. I'm interested to feel the draw force curve of the Airbornes. I'll venture a guess that it will be the smoothest speed bow yet.


----------



## abowpro (Apr 24, 2003)

*Marquis pics*

I got a pm requesting pics of the marquis I have in stock, so here you go. I took them with my cell phone, sorry.


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

muzzyman88 said:


> Hmm, that may be, but doesn't the Iron Mace already have the roller guard and very similar looking cams?


Look at bowtechs 05 lineup and compare cams.


----------



## treehugger35 (Jul 19, 2007)

squeekieslayer said:


> you used the word envy 7 times in one post


Look at takeums sig if you dont get it.


----------



## DanceswithDingo (Feb 24, 2004)

any pics of the 'silver star' option on the diamond range please? :darkbeer:


----------



## Carphunter (Sep 30, 2007)

have any other bows other than General, Marquis, etc. showed up in shops yet? Like the Commander with new cams?

oh, btw, Bowtech's site is currently down for "dipping" maybe we see new site shortly?


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

Very nice!! All that stands between me and a new bow is about $800


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

82nd Airbourne


----------



## RKP25 (Oct 17, 2007)

what's the letoff on the 82nd and the 101st? and has anyone had the chance to shoot either of the two to test the claimed IBO speed...not that i'm putting 'em down, just wonderin if the 82 could really hit 350.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*the 82*

sounds to me that the 82 will wrest bowhunter bow of the year away from the pse x-force this year. yeajh i know the actual tests and videos verifying the speeds will have to be done like pse did. i am certain bowtech will hit the speeds okay. i only question the consistency of the shots. i remember those mathews black max bows. they ampped up the speed. matt mcphersion wanted to show the twin cam world his single cam agenda could produce plenty of speed with only one cam doing it. however the bows were erradic at best. i didn't like shooting them. i shot short brace bows for years,,,pse g-force for example. but the black max was a whacked out speed bow. to me it was for the "ibo ratings only". the x-force is a shootable bow in the field and even some dudes are hitting spots with it.

if this bowtech has the full package like the pse x force,,,,bowtech has a winner,,,,,,pivot limb or not...mathews look alike or not.. its a winner.


----------



## stickbowguy (Sep 28, 2004)

COarcher05 said:


> Nice looking bow. i cant wait to shoot them. Just wish they didnt have the roller and the string stop on them.
> 
> Anyone know if the 08 Allegiance is going to have them, I hope not.


The Allegiance does not have the roller and string stop on it, the 08 has really stayed the same. Just a black cam now. All nice shooting bows


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

500 fps said:


> I think you're right. Try one on at a dealer near you. :teeth:
> 
> I haven't had the chance to shoot an 08 yet. I'm interested to feel the draw force curve of the Airbornes. I'll venture a guess that it will be the smoothest speed bow yet.



i cant " test shoot " im from ireland and there are no compound shops in the country 

i love that 101


----------



## Picit (Jan 17, 2004)

I had a guy telling me the cables are popping off the roller gaurd if bumped in any manner? Anyone had that problem?


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Picit said:


> I had a guy telling me the cables are popping off the roller gaurd if bumped in any manner? Anyone had that problem?


i hanvent seen nor heard of it. Have you seen it?? You should check it out, i dont see popping off being a problem. People are making a big deal out of this like mathews hasnt been doing it for 5 years. You have to realize that if it can jump off the bowteck, it can jump off the mathews, with the mathews it may just get trapped in the wrong place on the pully, thus tearing up your cable/string. I have never heard of mathews doing it (but i have had a shop guy not pay attention and i drew my bow with them off track and ruined my calbe)

Joe


----------



## bowhntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Picit said:


> I had a guy telling me the cables are popping off the roller gaurd if bumped in any manner? Anyone had that problem?


Check the amount of tension on the cables where they contact the rollers and then think about how rediculous the statement that guy was saying really is.  It would take much more than a "bump".


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

where can i 82nd . would most pro archery shop post abroad


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

djmaxwe said:


> I like the looks of all the bows except for the roller gaurd / STS, it looks cheap. I think they should have kept the cable slide bar (in Camo) and done a different type STS.


Ditto....why couldn't they just reduce the brace..if needs be...and leave the cable guard and introduce a standard STS...in MHO...Bowtech have "goofed" this year !!


----------



## vito t (Oct 31, 2004)

*The BowTech...*

...as you've already noticed: the BowTech site for 2008 is up....and running...and running...

http://www.bowtecharchery.com/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2005)

bowhntr said:


> Check the amount of tension on the cables where they contact the rollers and then think about how rediculous the statement that guy was saying really is.  It would take much more than a "bump".


I checked out the Diamond Marq a few days ago, and I don't think it is ridiculous at all. The cables were easily moved out of the grooves with my fingers. I can tell you I would be nervous on a spot and stalk hunt that required belly crawling and pushing the bow up ahead.


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

Shot the General today, Great bow. nice let off no noise or vibration should sell a tone of them. I coulnt belive the could improve on the Tribute but they did!!!!!!!


----------



## JOJBRICOLE (Mar 24, 2006)

Hi !!!

What is the WGHT for the GENERAL please ???

Thanks 

JOE


----------



## 500 fps (Oct 13, 2002)

4.5 lbs


----------



## danslaugenhoup (May 22, 2006)

*Airborne!*

Can't wait till they get them shipped out. I really want to shoot one. I wish they would have waited till they were ready to ship to show the pics. I don't like the wait. Just makes you look around more. 82nd is my front runner for now?????????? The elites look good but I already have a Synergy in the barn. 
Good luck on the new purchases!


----------



## BowTechTony (Nov 7, 2007)

Has anyone shot or seen either of the airbornes yet?? I heard there may be a limited amount finding their way to selected dealers this week.....


----------



## joeyb (Jan 2, 2003)

Our rep said it maybe the end of November before they ship. 

Joey


----------



## kyhunter (Sep 18, 2004)

*Carbon*

Does anyone else think it might be interesting if they used a carbon strut on the center pivot to lighten up the bows? I sent bowtech an email on that and they didnt respond. Maybe I should make one....


----------



## harlen (Jul 17, 2007)

*nice bows*

i shoot a bowtech liberty have for the past 3 yrs. great bow. 3 weeks ago i shot the 101, 82nd,and the general. i have been shooting competition,and hunting for the past 24 yrs. and the general shoots and feels very awsome.if you have not shot one yet you need to give all three a whirl


----------

